# 2017 Mileage Rate cut down to 53.5cents.



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Not too big of change. Bad thing is I think gas is going up over the next few months since OPEC is cutting production.


----------



## DCadran (Dec 14, 2016)

The mileage rate is likely going down because gas is cheaper (for now). You could look at it as that we kind of "got away" with a higher rate this year given how cheap gas was. I guess it's a wash.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Not too big of change. Bad thing is I think gas is going up over the next few months since OPEC is cutting production.


Gubment saw us coming.
They cutting us off !


----------



## DCadran (Dec 14, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Gubment saw us coming.
> They cutting us off !


Ha ha. Yup!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DCadran said:


> Ha ha. Yup!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

.5c a mile is survivable...

If only uber paid more than 48c a mile here in Orlando for X


----------

